# Custom or Custom Flying V



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I have both cambered and flying-v Burton snowboards at the moment. My main ride is the flying-v but she is a fair-weather bird. I love her in powder and soft groomers, but she's not great on ice. 

If you deal with a lot of ice, go camber or look at a camber variant like the Custom Anniversary. If you generally ride nice snow, flying-v is a blast and floats great in powder.


----------



## Warddog89 (Feb 6, 2016)

How does the camber deal in powder? 

I was a way at Christmas and it was a mix with hard ice in the mornings then soft in the afternoon. I have no interest in the park just groomers and a bit of pow. What bindings would you recommend?


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Many powder boards these days use camber with a big old rockered nose, but traditional camber such as the Custom camber takes some work to float. You need to put most of your weight on your back leg and it works best going fast on steeper slopes.

The flying-v stays afloat much more easily, and will float at lower speeds and more gentle slopes.

If you have no interest in park, you might want to consider the Flight Attendant. I hear it floats very nicely and shreds some mean carves on the groomer. It's a favorite with the Burton team, but it won't be awesome for switch the way the Custom would be.

For bindings, it's personal taste, but I love Cartels. The similarly priced Unions and Romes are also very nice.


----------



## Warddog89 (Feb 6, 2016)

I have considered the Flight Attendant but was under the impression that it was a powder board!? I was thinking about getting a general all round board in either the custom or custom flying v and then in a few years get a powder board. 
That's where I'm finding it hard choosing between the two! 

I've been looking st the Cartels and the Malavita's


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's more all mountain freeride than pow. It does float great.

As already asked, how much switch are you really riding? If very little then I agree, get a FA. Otherwise, do you want a surfier feel with a little more work on super form groomers? Get the FV. If you'd target be able to destroy firm groomers and when a little harder in deeps, get the camber.

For bindings my general advice is Genesis on FV and either Malavita or Cartel on Camber.


----------



## Warddog89 (Feb 6, 2016)

Nivek said:


> It's more all mountain freeride than pow. It does float great.
> 
> As already asked, how much switch are you really riding? If very little then I agree, get a FA. Otherwise, do you want a surfier feel with a little more work on super form groomers? Get the FV. If you'd target be able to destroy firm groomers and when a little harder in deeps, get the camber.
> 
> For bindings my general advice is Genesis on FV and either Malavita or Cartel on Camber.


I be riding a little bit of switch and would like that option! I'll be riding mostly groomers with the odd powder run. One minute I think I want the camber next think the Flying V would be better.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The FA does a great job of balancing on piste performance with powder performance, but it is on the more aggressive side if that's your thing or not. Outside of the Burton line there's plenty of other boards that could do the same and ride a bit more mellow. Primarily camber profile with nose rocker, set back stance, and medium to stiff flex. 

Capita BSOD
Ride Berzerker
Yes Standard
Jones Mountain Twin
K2 Subculture

I like Burton, but no need to pigeon hole yourself if none of them fit your specific wants.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

True there is a lot of stuff out there fit what you want outside of Burton. The Custom is rad though. Others I really like are the Rome Mtn Division, Ride Berzerker, Niche Aether, or Arbor Coda.


----------



## Warddog89 (Feb 6, 2016)

If I was to go with the custom would you go camber or Flying V with me mostly being on groomers and every once and awhile in the pow? 

The Ride Berzerker looks pretty good!


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Camber version and call it a day?


----------



## Warddog89 (Feb 6, 2016)

bksdds said:


> Camber version and call it a day?


What you mean call it a day? I'm just getting people opinions


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Best option might be the Custom Anniversary. It's got a hybrid camber somewhere between the flying v and traditional camber. Only comes in 3 sizes at the moment, but I suspect Burton will be phasing in more of this pure-pop camber.


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

*Endeavor live*

Just swapped my custom flying v for a 2015-16 endeavor live and you have best of both world camber between feet and rocker on nose and tail little longer front but feel like a true twin. I had 2 custom a camber and FV also a FV sherlock. Ii think it is a far better board it carve like a dream has the mid flex maybe little stiffer but not much and also have the channel and maybe cost less than a custom ill never look back at a custom! I dont have a lot of time on it but enough to know it is a great board to do everything.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Warddog89 said:


> What you mean call it a day? I'm just getting people opinions


This exact same question has been asked many times. Some of us who have been posting here for a while are a little tired if it. Sorry. If you looked up some of the older threads - some from this season - you would find lots of opinions.

I get the impression that you're a fairly new rider? That this will be your first board? A Custom camber was my first board and whilst it wasn't the easiest to learn on it now means I can jump on pretty much any profile and ride it without issue.

Stop with the unnecessary exclamation marks! Mizu has that covered. I'm also getting a whiff of troll.


----------



## Warddog89 (Feb 6, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> Warddog89 said:
> 
> 
> > What you mean call it a day? I'm just getting people opinions
> ...


Yea I am a fairly new rider that why I was asking for some advice. After some of the other board people have been saying I've got a few other options. I think I just had my blinkers on with tho hold button thing. Thanks for your advice 

I'm not sure what you mean troll though. Anyway like I said thanks for the help


----------



## Warddog89 (Feb 6, 2016)

qc89sc said:


> Just swapped my custom flying v for a 2015-16 endeavor live and you have best of both world camber between feet and rocker on nose and tail little longer front but feel like a true twin. I had 2 custom a camber and FV also a FV sherlock. Ii think it is a far better board it carve like a dream has the mid flex maybe little stiffer but not much and also have the channel and maybe cost less than a custom ill never look back at a custom! I dont have a lot of time on it but enough to know it is a great board to do everything.


Ok thanks I'll take a look. Like I've said I think I had my mind set on a custom but there's loads of boards out there suited to what I'm after.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

If icy conditions OR higher level rider, go camber.
If not so icy AND lower level rider, go FV.

If richer rider, go both. 

That's about it, I think.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Warddog89 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean troll though. Anyway like I said thanks for the help


Sorry we get high level trolls in here occasionally. It can be difficult to spot them.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Warddog89 said:


> Ok thanks I'll take a look. Like I've said I think I had my mind set on a custom but there's loads of boards out there suited to what I'm after.


FYI - If you want to go Custom, the anniversary edition has a similar camber profile to the Endeavor Live. I gather the live is a great board too, but the Custom Anniversary might be your best do everything bet.


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

*live*

Dont want to preach for my church 0 (i'm canadian) but the live feel a lot more stable i mean everything i made with my custom is easier on the live. I'm a tall guy (6f4) have the 161W and use the reference point on the live. I never used reference point on any custom i owned, always wider. Feel much more comfy on the live. Other rider said it was more stable when i was looking to buy it and it is true!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

qc89sc said:


> Just swapped my custom flying v for a 2015-16 endeavor live and you have best of both world camber between feet and rocker on nose and tail little longer front but feel like a true twin. I had 2 custom a camber and FV also a FV sherlock. Ii think it is a far better board it carve like a dream has the mid flex maybe little stiffer but not much and also have the channel and maybe cost less than a custom ill never look back at a custom! I dont have a lot of time on it but enough to know it is a great board to do everything.


Yup. Do this ^


----------



## Gbones (Feb 18, 2016)

I have always ridden traditional camber back from the mid 80's. It's all I knew or trusted. I just started riding a Jones Carbon Flagship with camber between boots into mag trac and rocker at tips. This provides incredible control and traction. Great for freeride get and powder. Good luck!


----------



## Warddog89 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I think I'm going to look at boards with the hybrid camber profile ( mostly camber with rocker tips ) it seams to be the best option. 
Thanks Again!


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

*yes*



Warddog89 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I think I'm going to look at boards with the hybrid camber profile ( mostly camber with rocker tips ) it seams to be the best option.
> Thanks Again!


Go for it ! FV is real fun but dont perform well in all situation.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Yup. Do this ^


What this guy said.


----------

